# 2005 Autotrail Apache 700 Light problems



## c5boy (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi
I wonder if anyone can help me. We have a 2005 Apache 700SE we stayed in it for the weekend hooked up to the EHU and everything worked fine. When we left the site I switched the fridge onto 12V and after we got home I plugged back in the EHU cable and the interior lights would not come on but all the sockets were working as were the electric step and the awning light. I checked all the fuses and none seem to have blown.
Does anyone have any idea what the problem might be.
Many Thanks!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

If you do a web search for Sergent Electrical you will find their website and you can obtain a circuit diagram free. Cant post you a direct link as working off my ioad and its having a wobbly...

Had that model of van for 5 years, It seems to point to a fuse, have you looked behind the drivers seat for the additional fuse box??


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Daft suggestion but, did you turn the 12v electrics back on? The awning light could work independently with the step if the hab door is opened with a key fob (my later model does).

JohnW


----------



## c5boy (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi 
Thanks for the quick reply. Yes I have checked all the fuses and they all look ok. When we were pitched up on site yesterday everything worked fine. When we set off home (a 7 hour journey) I switched the fridge onto 12v and about 3 hours later we stopped and when I turned off the engine the fridge made a buzzing noise. I have taken the battery out and put it on charge and willl put it back in the van later and see if that works


----------



## c5boy (Feb 10, 2014)

Wizzo said:


> Daft suggestion but, did you turn the 12v electrics back on? The awning light could work independently with the step if the hab door is opened with a key fob (my later model does).
> 
> JohnW


Hi yes it was all switched on I think all the signs are pointing to either a dodgy battery or mabye a problem with the charger?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

When you say the interior lights wouldn't come on do you mean the 12v lights or the mains 230v ones?? Do any of the other interior things still function such as the toilet flush, extractor fan, TV, cooker ignition???

If you select the veh battery rather than the leisure battery on the control panel over the door does everything then work or is it still dead. If everything works it points to your leisure battery, if it's the same then the leisure battery is probably OK and you need to look further.


----------



## c5boy (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi
I have got no interior lights atol but the sockets all work as does the electric step and awning light


----------



## c5boy (Feb 10, 2014)

oh also forgot to add I don't seem to have any power going to my control panel above the door


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would check that the EHU cable isn't faulty, I assume it is OK because you say the sockets are all live and again I am assuming you mean the mains sockets?? 

if it is OK then I would suggest you contact the guys at Sargent who make your control panel, they are REALLY helpful and will talk you through what you need to check and how to do it.

Have you checked the Fuses on the control box (the same box where your battery charger on off switch is)


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I once lost all 12v power and found all the interior fuses were fine.

Then I looked in the handbook and found there is an additional fuse on the battery. Changed that fuse, and everything worked perfectly again.

I hope it's that easy for you.


----------

